# WD Blue vs Seagate



## GTA 3 (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich möchte für meinen Hauptrechner an der Uni eine 4 TB für Steamspiele und als Archiv für große Daten(Videos, Dokumenten, Bilder etc.) nutzen.

Verwende derzeit nur eine 256GB Samsung 850 Pro als SystemSSD und diverse Anwendungen (Photoshop, Lightroom, Premiere etc.) Halt die Anwendungen die durch die SSD einen ernormen Vorteil haben.

Welche Festplatte könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Habe auf Amazon derzeit  die WD Blue 4 TB oder die Seagate Desktop ST4000DM000 im Visier. Mir machen jedoch die vielen 1 Sternkommentare sorgen mit ala. Festplattenausfällen etc. Die Festplatte sollte schon langliebig sein. Das wäre schön.


Grüße


----------



## Brehministrator (14. Februar 2016)

Es gibt heute im Prinzip keine "schlechten" Festplattenhersteller mehr. Pech haben kann man immer, aber in 99,9% aller Fälle wird eine Festplatte, die man kauft, Jahre/Jahrzehnte lang problemlos laufen.

Ich persönlich verwende schon seit über 15 Jahren nur noch Platten von Western Digital (als "Datengrab" die Blue oder Green, wenn auch Leistung zählt dann die Black). Von meinen ca. 15 WD-Platten ist mir bis heute noch nicht eine ausgefallen.

Aber wie gesagt, das würde ich bei anderen Herstellern genau so erwarten. Ist also letztlich nur eine Preis-/Geschmacksfrage


----------



## Combi (14. Februar 2016)

letzte woche gab es hier noch einen bericht,der über die lebensdauer und 
zuverlässigkeit der hdd´s und deren ausfallprozentsatz ging.
seagate war da ganz oben mit dabei.also eher abzuraten.

wd ist unter den top 3 der zuverlässigsten hersteller.
alle meine festplatten sind ausnahmslos von wd.
das sind immerhin 8 stück.
wd red hdd´s für dauerbetrieb,die sind für 24/7 ausgelegt und haben eine hohe zuverlässigkeit.
wd green als energiesparer und massendatengrab.nutze eine aber auch als game-installations-hdd.


----------



## Jonsen29 (14. Februar 2016)

Unter den Top 3 der zuverlässigsten Hersteller ist jeder^^
Es gibt nurnoch 3 Hersteller WD, Seagate und Toshiba


----------



## mardsis (14. Februar 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> letzte woche gab es hier noch einen bericht,der über die lebensdauer und
> zuverlässigkeit der hdd´s und deren ausfallprozentsatz ging.
> seagate war da ganz oben mit dabei.also eher abzuraten.



Dabei nicht zu vergessen, dass dieser Bericht von einem großen Cloudanbieter kommt, der Consumerfestplatten 24/7 laufen lässt. Die verwendeten Platten sind meines Wissens aus etwas älteren Serien bei denen Seagate tatsächlich leichte Qualitätsprobleme hat. Die aktuellen Seagate Platten sind meines Wissens (und nach meiner Erfahrung auch) ziemlich zuverlässig, inzwischen habe ich sogar in meinen Hauptrechner nur noch Seagate Festplatten drin, nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Seagate Platten auch einen kleinen Ticken schneller, wobei das nicht sonderlich viel ausmacht.

Aber im Endeffekt kannst du kaufen was am Billigsten ist, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das da was ausfällt ist nach den ersten paar Wochen nur noch sehr gering. Und wenn dir was an den Daten liegt solltest du sowieso ein Backup haben, wenn was Kaputt geht (eher unwahrscheinlich) wird die Platte halt auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## Dorian_WD (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo GTA3,

Da ich Vertreter von WD bin, ist es keine Überraschung, dass ich die Blue Platte empfehlen würde  Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass, wie Brehministrator sagte, man nie 100% sicher sein kann, dass seine Platte nicht ausfallen würde. Deshalb ist es sehr wichtig, dass die wichtigsten Daten auf einen anderen Speicher (wenn möglich auf eine externe HDD, die nur für Aktualisierung des Backups angeschlossen wird) gesichert werden. Es ist auch empfehlenswert, den Zustand der Platte ab und zu mit einem Diagnosetool zu überprüfen. 

lg


----------



## Sgt_West (15. Februar 2016)

"Ältere" Modelle von Seagate (2013, 2014) Baureihe sind definitiv noch zu empfehlen, mit den neuen Baureihen gibts Probleme was die Haltbarkeit angeht.
An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt auch eher WD Blue Kaufen anstatt mich auf die Suche nach Seagate platten aus dem und dem Jahr zu machen


----------



## DarkIdea (15. Februar 2016)

Sind die Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST4000DM000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nachweislich betroffen von den Ausfallproblemen, die der Cloud-Anbieter da verwendet hat?
Ich würde dir diese HDD nämlich empfehlen... Wir haben davon mehrere im Einsatz und bisher keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Februar 2016)

Wie siehts aus, wenn ich statt ne HDD eine SanDisk Extreme PRO SSD 1 TB kaufe? Ich weiß, es teurer aber von der reinen Nutzung her, für Steamspiele und meine großen Dateien, sollte das doch auch langen oder?​


----------



## rotmilan (16. Februar 2016)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus, wenn ich statt ne HDD eine SanDisk Extreme PRO SSD 1 TB kaufe? Ich weiß, es teurer aber von der reinen Nutzung her, für Steamspiele und meine großen Dateien, sollte das doch auch langen oder?​



ups, die ist noch teuer, da Pro
für Nomaluser, die hauptsächlich Leseleistung brauchen reicht SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ...  od Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB, SATA (MZ-75E1T0B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (-> Schreibleistung stabil)
ähnlich wie die Ultra II ist die OCZ , OCZ Trion 100 960GB, SATA (TRN100-25SAT3-960G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kommt gar nicht darauf an, ob jetzt Seagate od WD, ich habe mit beiden schlechte wie gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Quppi (16. Februar 2016)

SSD's sind natürlich immer geil, aber als Datengrab für den Preis normalerweise ungeeignet, aber wenn dus dir leisten willst 
Bei Spielen haste halt nen Vorteil in der Ladezeit ansonsten bringts nix.
Was deine HDD Frage angeht, such dir eine aus. Pech kannste bei beidem haben.
In meinem Rechner laufen ne WD Platte,  2 Seagate, 1 Samsung SSD und ne Maxtor Platte, wozu auch immer die aktuell gehören.

Edit: Grade mal nachgeguckt, die am längsten laufende Platte, ist ne Seagate Desktop HDD mit 12000h. Die Maxtor hat 11000h weg, und die WD 8000h.


----------



## Harlekin1781 (17. Februar 2016)

Ich Persönlich mag diese Festplatte   da ich die 2 Tb Variante schon Länger genutzt hab  werde ich mir nun für den Neuen Rechner die 4 Tb Variante holen  .Ein schöner Kompromiss aus SSD&Datengrab  

Seagate Desktop ST4   DX  1 SSHD 4TB Interne: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

mfg.Harle


----------



## DarkIdea (18. Februar 2016)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte für meinen Hauptrechner an der Uni eine 4 TB für Steamspiele und als Archiv für große Daten(Videos, Dokumenten, Bilder etc.) nutzen.



Da wird ihm diese Seagate Desktop SSHD leider nicht viel nützen. Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil gegenüber ner herkömmlichen HDD.
Und ne SSD fürs System besitzt er schon...


Ich würde gerne nochma folgende Frage aufgreifen. Weiß da jemand weiter?


DarkIdea schrieb:


> Sind die Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST4000DM000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nachweislich betroffen von den Ausfallproblemen, die der Cloud-Anbieter da verwendet hat?
> Ich würde dir diese HDD nämlich empfehlen... Wir haben davon mehrere im Einsatz und bisher keine Probleme gehabt.





@TE: Wenn du bei der Seagate n schlechtes Gefühl hast, dann greif einfach zur WD. Egal wie mans macht, nachher ists eh falsch


----------

